Ask HN: What do you wish you did when you moved to a new city? - meagher
======
mmanulis
I'm planning this at the moment. I reached out to people I knew who live in
the city or have lived there and asked about where to live, where to eat, what
to avoid, etc.

I also asked if they'd be willing to introduce me to 1-3 people whom I can ask
same question(s).

Lastly, I plan on spending a couple of weeks living out of an AirBnB and
working, as if I already moved there.

Check out the various tourism forums, e.g. TripAdvisor - as they are great for
telling you what some of the highlights are. I have found playing tourist in a
city is a great way to get your bearings, figure out where you do and don't
want to spend time, etc. And lastly, it can tell you how easy it is to get
around town with various modes of transport. E.g. San Diego / LA - you need a
car but Portland you can walk/bus/bike anywhere.

------
samblr
Apart from finding a good coffee shop and activities-on-offer because of geo-
location. I would look at potential employers around and see what (tech based)
jobs they offer. And how I fit into place if I have to stay long. To write
this: I have been living in relatively small town for few years and only in
last year I have paid attention to employers around.

------
richardknop
Be wise to choose a place to live. If you are moving after work, try living in
a hotel/hostel at least couple of first weeks to figure out which part of the
city would be best for commute to work. Don't sign lease on apartment
prematurely.

~~~
p45please
Similarly, check out where all the jobs for your industry are or you'll find
yourself locked in a year lease commuting 2.5 hours across the city.

------
mcgrath_sh
My friend's friend moved to a new city. He invited 6 of his new coworkers over
and asked them to bring a medium pizza from their favorite pizza place. This
let him quickly find out which would be to his "go to" pizza joint without
having to order pizza 6+ times.

------
rman4040
Avoid pleasure at the beginning, observe, be open and simple, talk to people
and ask question about everything.

------
tmaly
figure out the best place to be in terms of commute and eating out.

------
pythonik
Safe Cycle tracks

